# 04 Brembos w/02-03 17" wheels



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

As many of you know, I have the new Brembo brake setup on order to retrofit back, at what should be a smokin' price.
But, and it's a big one, the new Brembo setup *WILL NOT FIT * under the 2002-2003 OEM wheels. It isn't the offset, but rather the spoke design. I think some aftermarket wheels will be fine, but I just wanted to get this info out.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Greg*

Long time no talkey man. I'm going out on a limb here, will these bolt on the B14 chassis cars?


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

The bolt pattern on the rotor is different, it would have to be re-drilled. When I get a setup here, I will mock it up on a car here and see what I can see. But at least we know for sure it's not fitting under stock 02-03 wheels.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

I was just thinking of the caliper itself. Rotors could be made/sourced from somewhere else I suppose. Fastbrakes uses corrado rotors so that may be an option.


----------



## bemery004 (Nov 19, 2003)

*Are you looking for 04 Spec V wheels?*



GregV said:


> As many of you know, I have the new Brembo brake setup on order to retrofit back, at what should be a smokin' price.
> But, and it's a big one, the new Brembo setup *WILL NOT FIT * under the 2002-2003 OEM wheels. It isn't the offset, but rather the spoke design. I think some aftermarket wheels will be fine, but I just wanted to get this info out.


I have a set of 04 Wheels that should fir the brembo brake kit. I am looking to get the 03 wheels and might be inclined to tread! Let me know. My address is [email protected]


----------

